# Easton FMJ 400s



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Have 23 FMJ arrows. 
5 have brass inserts 
12 have regular aluminum 
6 have no inserts
26.25 carbon to carbon 
100 for all or work something out for some of them.

Pic at KSL. 
http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43973564


----------

